#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Εγγυητικές επιστολές

## Evan

@cna, doom για να πάρεις εγγυητική επιστολή τι απαιτείται; πρέπει να έχει το ποσό σε ρευστό;
Στην επιστρέφουν όταν βγει ο ανάδοχος και δεν είσαι εσύ ή όταν είσαι εσύ ο ανάδοχος με την οριστική παραλαβή του έργου;

----------


## DOOM

σε ότι αφορά το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, κάνεις μια αίτηση ώστε να μπορείς να εκδίδεις εγγυητικές δίνοντας 55 περίπου ευρώ αν δεν λανθάνω. μόλις πάρεις οκ από τα κεντρικά (για μας τους λοιπούς συνέλληνες), μπορείς να εκδώσεις εγγυητική από ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δίνοντας ένα πολύ μικρό ποσό (σε έργα Α1 ή 2*Α1 που έχω συμμετάσχει είναι 6 ευρώ) και δεν απαιτείται τίποτα παραπάνω. Υπάρχει ένα όριο στο σύνολο των ευρώπουλων που μπορεί να εγγυηθεί το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/έτος (500000, αν, δεν κάνω κ πάλι λάθος) αλλά αν είσαι στις κατηγορίες Α1, Α2 δύσκολα εως αδύνατο να το ξεπεράσεις. Αντίστοιχα εκδίδονται και εγγυητικές καλής εκτέλεσης. Επίσης ένα άλλο πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι δεν απαιτείται επιστροφή στις εγγ. συμμετοχής στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ακυρώνονται μόνες τους με το πέρας 180 ημερών.

ΣΥΜΦΕΡΕΙ δεν το συζητώ.

Αντίστοιχα απλά να αναφέρω ότι οι τράπεζες για έκδοση εγγυητική συμμετοχής μου ζητήσουν 18+ ευρώ + το γεγονός ότι το ποσό έπρεπε να υπάρχει στο λογαριασμό μου..

----------


## Xάρης

Πληροφορίες για τις εγγυητικές επιστολές από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα βρείτε στην ιστοσελίδα *ΑΥΤΗ*.

----------


## cna

Να εξετάσουμε και τις άλλες περιπτώσεις:

1. Ταμείο Παρακαταθηκών και Δανείων: καταθέτεις το αντίστοιχο ποσό στο ταμείο. Η εγγυητική κανονικά έχει αόριστη διάρκεια (δηλαδή ισχύει μέχρι να επιστραφεί το φύλλο στο ταμείο) αλλά οφείλει να αναφέρει ημερομηνία λήξης και παραίτηση επί της διζήσεως διαφορετικά δεν γίνεται δεκτή από την υπηρεσία. Η προμήθεια είναι εφ' άπαξ 5 τοις χιλίοις επί του ποσού της εγγύησης με ανώτατο όριο τα 50 ευρώ.

2. Εγγυητική επιστολή τραπεζών: Εδώ υπάρχουν 2 επιλογές. Η 1η είναι η κατάθεση χρημάτων ενώ η δεύτερη αφορά το άνοιγμα ειδικού λογαριασμού έκδοσης εγγυητικών όπου επί της ουσίας συνάπτεται μορφή δανείου. Για ποσά μέχρι συνολικά 30.000 ευρώ (περίπου και ανάλογα με την τράπεζα), δεν απαιτείται προσημείωση ακινήτου αλλά συνήθως ζητείται και εγγυητής. Είναι μορφή δανείου γιατί ενώ το ποσό δεν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο σε κανέναν λογαριασμό όταν και αν ο εργολάβος κριθεί έκπτωτος, οπότε η υπηρεσία θα προβεί σε είσπραξη των εγγυήσεων, η τράπεζα πληρώνει το ποσό και απαιτεί από τον εργολήπτη είτε την άμεση είτε την με δόσεις εξόφληση πλέον τόκων. Οι προμήθειες είναι διαφορετικές από τράπεζα σε τράπεζα. Η Εθνική π.χ. ζητά 17,61 ευρώ για κάθε εγγυητική συμμετοχής ανά τρίμηνο και 7 τοις χιλίοις για καλής εκτέλεσης (πάλι ανά τρίμηνο). Η Eurobank έχει ταρίφα τα 30 ευρώ ανά τρίμηνο ανεξαρτήτως είδους εγγύησης. Η Πειραιώς χρεώνει 15 ευρώ την συμμετοχής και 10 τοις χιλίοις την καλής εκτέλεσης.

----------


## DirectionLess

> @cna, doom για να πάρεις εγγυητική επιστολή τι απαιτείται; πρέπει να έχει το ποσό σε ρευστό;
> Στην επιστρέφουν όταν βγει ο ανάδοχος και δεν είσαι εσύ ή όταν είσαι εσύ ο ανάδοχος με την οριστική παραλαβή του έργου;


Αν μιλάς για συμμετοχής, είτε είσαι ο μειοδότης είτε απλά συμμετείχες, την εισπράττεις μετά το πέρας της διαδικασίας του διαγωνισμού (μόλις δηλ. πέσουν και οι τζίφρες). Αν βέβαια είσαι ο ανάδοχος, την δίνεις με την υπογραφή, ακριβώς επειδή καλείσαι ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ να τους παραδόσεις την "καλής εκτέλεσης" (αυτοί δηλαδή, θα έχουν από εσένα, ΠΑΝΤΑ - ως ανόδοχο φυσικά - μία τουλάχιστον εγγυητική).

Αν μιλάς για καλής εκτέλεσης (και αν θυμάμαι καλά) "εισπράττεις" περίπου το 60% με την προσωρινή παραλαβή και το υπόλοιπο 40%, με την οριστική (δηλαδή περίπου 18 μήνες μετά την προσωρινή). Σπάει δηλαδή κατά κάποιο τρόπο.

Τώρα, για τα ποσά που μίλησες στην αρχή : όχι, δεν χρειάζεται να παρουσιάσεις απαραίτητα ρευστό. Αρκεί να αποδείξει η εταιρεία ή ο εργολάβος ότι έχει το αντίστοιχο ποσό για το οποίο και καλείται να εγγυηθεί η τράπεζα, σε περιουσία (ακίνητα κλπ). Νομίζω ότι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ για μικρά ποσά, χορηγεί απευθείας.

Υπάρχουν βέβαια ένα κάρο εγγυητικές (συμμετοχής, καλής εκτέλεσης, δεκάτων, προκαταβολής, θεματοφυλακής - που καλύπτει υλικά, μηχανήματα κλπ - και κάποιες άλλες που μπορεί να μου ξεφεύγουν).

----------


## cna

Εγγυητική προκαταβολής - θεματοφυλακής ακόμα δεν μου έχει τύχει. Την εγγυητική δεκάτων την αποφεύγω συντάσσοντας πάντα επιμετρήσεις - ΠΠΑΕ πριν την υποβολή του λογαριασμού. Για την καλής εκτέλεσης καλά θυμάσαι. Το 60% επιστρέφεται με την υπογραφή Πρωτοκόλλου Προσωρινής Παραλαβής. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κατατεθεί νέα εγγυητική που να αφορά το 40% της βασικής εγγύησης ώστε να επιστραφεί η προηγούμενη.

----------


## DirectionLess

Ναι, σωστά τα λες. Υπογράφει χαρτί η Υπηρεσία και πας με αυτό στην τράπεζα για να μειώσεις το ποσό της εγγυητικής στο 40% του αρχικού. Θα ήταν χρήσιμο να γράφαμε τις κατηγορίες και τη χρησιμότητα των εγγυητικών αλλά επειδή πολλές φορές έκανα το καλό παιδί και επειδή πολλές φορές δεν άκουσα ούτε καν ένα απλό "ευχαριστώ", ε αν θέλει κάποιος, μπορεί είτε ψάχνοντας να ενημερωθεί, είτε να το ζητήσει απλά.

----------


## kkoutsospyros

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κατι εάν το γνωρίζει κάποιος ή εαν υπαρχει κάποιος νόμος να το αναφέρει. Όταν μια δημοπρασία είναι επαναληπτική πρέπει να βγάλεις νέα εγγυητική συμμετοχής ή ισχύει η πρώτη εγγυητική που έχεις βγάλει για την αρχική ημερομηνία δημοπράτησης. Λογικά εφόσσον αλλάζει η ημερομηνία δημοπράτησης πρέπει να βγάλεις νέα εγγυητική με χρόνο εγγυητικής όσο αναφέρει η διακύρηξη. Υπάρχει κάποιος νόμος που να το αναφέρει ; Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και δε γνωρίζω για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημά σου, σε παραπέμπω στον ιστότοπο του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ:
*ΤΣΜΕΔΕ / Εγγυητικές Επιστολές*.

*Ν.3263/28.09.2004 (ΦΕΚ 179/Α')* "Μειοδοτικό σύστημα ανάθεσης των δημοσίων έργων και άλλες διατάξεις"

----------


## gigas

> Την εγγυητική δεκάτων την αποφεύγω συντάσσοντας πάντα επιμετρήσεις - ΠΠΑΕ πριν την υποβολή του λογαριασμού. Για την καλής εκτέλεσης καλά θυμάσαι.


Τι σημαίνει αυτό, πως αν υποβάλλεις *πριν* επιμετρήσεις δεν είναι απαραίτητη η εγγυητική δεκάτων;
Ισχύει και αν υποβάλλεις *ταυτόχρονα* (δηλ. με ίδια ημερομηνία) λογαριασμό, αναλυτικές επιμετρήσεις και ΠΠΑΕ, πως δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις εγγυητική δεκάτων; Αν ναι που το λέει αυτό στον νόμο 3669 ή κάπου αλλού;

----------


## milt

η εγγυητική δεκάτων ή αλλιώς η κράτηση 5% επί του λογαριασμού είναι υπάρχει στον Ν.3669, άρθρο 35, παρ. 9

όπου αναφέρει ότι μπορείς να ζητήσεις μείωση αυτής της κράτησης κατά 5% εφόσον εγκριθούν οι επιμετρήσεις δηλαδή το ΠΠΑΕ καταθέτοντας αίτηση στην  Τεχνική Υπηρεσία η οποία συνοδεύεται από Ειδικό Απολογισμό των εργασιών .

αν πριν τον λογαριασμό έχει υποβάλει επιμετρήσεις οι οποίες έχουν εγκριθεί γνωρίζει κανείς αν σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να γίνει αίτηση και ειδικός απολογισμός πριν τον λογαριασμό για τυπικούς λόγους...?? ουσιαστικά βέβαια δεν έχει νόημα....

υπάρχει κάποιο υπόδειγμα ειδικού απολογισμού...???

βέβαια σύμφωνα με τον Ν.4281/8-8-2014 Μέρος Β, καταργούνται οι περισσότερες των πρόσθετων εγγυήσεων όπως και των δεκάτων

καταργούνται του Ν.3669/2008 , ΆΡΘΡΟ 35, οι παράγραφοι 6, τρίτο εδάφιο παρ 7, παρ.8 , παρ.9 , πρώτο, δεύτερο, πέμπτο, έκτο εδάφιο παράγραφος.10 από 31-12-2015....

αλλά η έναρξη ισχύος έχει λάβει μερικές συνεχόμενες αναβολές....σε 30-04-2016, σε 01/06/2016 , σε 01/07/2016.....
τελικά άγνωστο αν και πότε θα εφαρμοστούν....

20160222_907-Enhmervsh-ANASTOLH-isxyvs-n-4281-2014.pdf
20160421_1999_Enimerwsi_anastolis_isxuos_N4281_14.pdf
20160531-Enhmervsh_gia_anastoli_n-4281-2014.pdf
2015ΕΑΑΔΗΣΥ-08.pdf

άρα για την ώρα ισχύουν

----------

